# Picture of your dog in the snow



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic and Jazz


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You have snow in California? You must have gone to the mountains  Beautiful pictrures, Bruce is lovely! 

Can't seem to get any here in Pennsylvania so these are old photos ... I think the crow is upset he lost his hat


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lots of Snow in Illinois!!*

There is lots of Snow in Illinois but these pictures are of my Smooch and Snobear from 2007.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you click on Tucker's photo in my sig, you will find some snow pics.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunner's first big snow*

Loved the snow but was a little scared when his legs would go deep into the snow the first time.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

Love all the snow pics---such beautiful dogs....These are from last winter.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

_We haven't had much snowfall since Ike came along in the winter of '07. The first pic is a dusting we had in March '07 shortly after bringing Ike home from the Breeder. The second pic is last winter in January just after he turned 1. I'm hoping for more of the fluffy white stuff this year. _


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

The first picture is Finn after a blizzard in December 2006. The second photo is Cody probably around 1999. We do get some great snows here in Colorado!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie LOVES the snow!


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

karmin in Bucks County,Pa..


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's a couple of Riley. He loves the snow. He's like a little kid and doesn't want to come back inside when I tell him to.


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Well I had to search to find this but it is a picture of Piper when she was 4-6 months old I really love this picture, she is my little snow bunny!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey and Mitchell enjoying their good night walk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fantastic Pictures*

ALL OF YOUR pictures are FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I love taking pics of Jester in the snow............


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

kathyjobray here is one of my pup in her first snow that reminds me of your second photo










And TwoGoldens this one reminds me of the two you posted


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

There must be something good in the snow


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Had to find them. They're old due to the camera issue.


----------



## Kimi's dad (Apr 3, 2007)

*Lots of snow for Kimi & Gracie*

Lots of snow here in Bend, Oregon...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

T&T said:


>


 
T&T, is that the TOP of your FRONT DOOR that snow drift is covering??  :eyecrazy: :hyper:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Lots of beautiful snow pics everyone!

I don't seem to have taken any snow pics in a long time. Here is Selka pre Gunner.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Pups love a good snow


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Chloe's first snow


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet in his first snow, being very serious about his recall:









Comet enjoying a roll this past March on the beach in Maine:









Gus enjoying a romp that same day:









I love these pictures, you guys. I got a huge boost out of this thread.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Great pics Brian.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *T&T*  



_







_


QUOTE 

T&T, is that the TOP of your FRONT DOOR that snow drift is covering??  :eyecrazy: :hyper:
__________________
Hank and the Girls ​ 


*YES, IGLOO #4184 ...  *
*WHY ?*
*IS THERE A PROBLEM ?  *​


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe and Cedar love the snow!! ive posted many snow pics before!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Portland, OR has just had A LOT of unusual snowfall, so I went nuts taking pictures of Sienna- she ADORED it :


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Our new baby's first time in the snow last week...


----------



## I<3myGoldenRetriever (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks for sharing pictures everyone. keep em' coming. =) really beautiful dogs.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

No snow in Georgia...but I really am enjoying everyones pups playing in the snow. Lots of great snow doggies!!

Makes me want to pack up and move north.....well maybe not ...but great photos everyone


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Igloo*



T&T said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *T&T*
> 
> 
> ...


I lived through one of those storms 1993--My one-story home was in to the roof line all around... I moved.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Here's Harry...*

in the snow:


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

Zoe:









Riley:


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*Ted and Izzy*

Izzy is laying down. Ted is standing.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I love these snow shots, all the dogs look like they are having such a good time.... 

here are a few of mine... hope you don't mind that I threw in a few flat coats for balance.....


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg (front) & Riley barrel through the snow in our backyard - December/08 - the snow is about 3 1/2 feet & the furbabies had a very difficult time getting around. Nyg is breaking trail to make it a bit easier for the smaller Riley.



BIGDAWG snowblowed a "moat" around the 1/2 acre fenced in backyard to ensure that the kids couldn't get over the fence. Nyg & Riley use it as a racetrack!











Riley had ice balls the size of baseballs in her coat - we keep the "toe hair" clipped very short to keep the iceballs out of their feet.



Nyg & Riley - they just LOVE the snow!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Nyg & Riley - they just LOVE the snow!!!!!


I love this picture! They look like they are ready to finally come inside with those frozen faces and thaw out!! :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's my favorite of my angel boy Kody from years ago....


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AlanK said:


> No snow in Georgia...but I really am enjoying everyones pups playing in the snow. Lots of great snow doggies!!
> 
> Makes me want to pack up and move north.....well maybe not ...but great photos everyone


Well slightly doctored by Paula (thank you very much!) but Tuff would look good rolling in the snow if we had some!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I love this picture! They look like they are ready to finally come inside with those frozen faces and thaw out!! :


But I know what is *REALLY* on their mind
"Hey Mom, com'on out. The weather is *BEAUTIFUL*!!! Really, it is!!"


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> But I know what is *REALLY* on their mind
> "Hey Mom, com'on out. The weather is *BEAUTIFUL*!!! Really, it is!!"


FYI, we had just come in from shovelling snow, snowblowing snow, throwing yellow tennis balls & rolling in the snow with the kids!!!!! Yes, this weather is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

These are such cute pictures!!! I only have one of Tucker so far.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The only white powdery stuff here is the sand on our beautiful beaches... these are my dogs' winter pics!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Fantastic snow pics everyone


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

T&T said:


> *YES, IGLOO #4184 ...  *
> *WHY ?*
> *IS THERE A PROBLEM ?  *​


If you don't have one neither do I. :kiss::crazy:


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is some of Daisy in the snow on New Years Eve... She wasn't in the greatest mood because I wouldn't go out there with her with my camera.


----------



## katr (Sep 9, 2008)

She's a little younger here, and loving the snow!


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Chasing in the snow







Wrestling in the snow (I like Allee's ears in this one)







Aston with his little pink nose







Allee - has to be one of my favorites of her. So pretty.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Snow Angel Making 101*

1- Find virgin snow, flop down.
2- Roll it to the right.
3- Roll it to the left.
4- A little detail work on the wings...
5- How'd I do, mom???


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

moverking said:


> 1- Find virgin snow, flop down.
> 2- Roll it to the right.
> 3- Roll it to the left.
> 4- A little detail work on the wings...
> 5- How'd I do, mom???


this is cute and after I read it all I could think of was 
LETS DO THE TIME WARP AGAIN..... 

very very cute shots


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

moverking said:


> 1- Find virgin snow, flop down.
> 2- Roll it to the right.
> 3- Roll it to the left.
> 4- A little detail work on the wings...
> 5- How'd I do, mom???


I think that is the Hokey Pokey!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I forgot about this one:


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

Bacardi 









Sniffing for a stick me thinks.









Bailey checking out stuff. lol









Bailey just looking to see what Bacardi might see that she hasn't yet.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

*Myself and the Golden gang*

This was yesterday out in the back yard. The gang was ready to play


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

*Zoe- fun in the snow*


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

This is from last winter. We rarely get snow here in Mississippi.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Let's see here are a couple of Vixen.

Feb 07









Dec 07


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're stealing the show here, Swampcollie  Beautiful!!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

This is why my heart just breaks at the fact that we haven't gotten any snow here. Libby LOVED it last year. Hopefully we'll get to visit our parents soon and let them play. 

I have never seen such a happy dog in the snow before! It was so hard to get her in:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This thread rocks. Here are some of Comet from today:

Looking sweet:









Looking goofy:









And the requisite artsy shot:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brian, love Comet's pink tongue in the middle shot.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

bb'smom said:


> Mom of two goldens--Boomer (8) and Bailey (6)...we are just devastated...our Boomer was diagnosed with hemangiasarcoma around thanksgiving (heart) and is fading in front of our eyes. Still eating, drinking and P&P, only on Lasix but starting to have serious edema in back ankles. Insists on going to the park and we have just let him do whatever he wants.
> 
> My first goldie lived to almost 15 so we are just shocked. Vet says they are seeing more of this in goldens...does that sound right?


Terribly,terribly sorry to hear about Boomer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Riley's Mom said:


> Here's a couple of Riley. He loves the snow. He's like a little kid and doesn't want to come back inside when I tell him to.


Uncle Riley! He and Tally look so much alike in the last photo. He is having such a blast. Good fun.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

the girls have never had any "real" snow. just a few light dustings, gone in a matter of minutes. hopefully we'll get some good stuff this year!

this was taken last year when Layla was still an only dog, we were at the farm; she had probably just found some kitty crunches:yuck: (she is sitting in the snow pile from us cleaning off the porch)


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

her very fist time seeing snow - it was hard to get a pictur eof her standing still!










checking the stream for those canadian geese









it is her favorite toy 










and, of course, with her buddy Tucker










playing chase


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Great pictures!
Here is Jack and Cali playing fetch in the snow.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ckj05- that picture of the dogs in the snow, the mountains in the background and the low clouds is beautiful! Great shots!!!


----------



## ckj05 (Apr 2, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> ckj05- that picture of the dogs in the snow, the mountains in the background and the low clouds is beautiful! Great shots!!!


Thank you!

We drove up to Salt Lake City, UT for Christmas. We rarely get snow down here in the desert of California so it was a great day for the goldens to have some fun in the snow.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ckj05 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> We drove up to Salt Lake City, UT for Christmas. We rarely get snow down here in the desert of California so it was a great day for the goldens to have some fun in the snow.


 
I was wondering where that beautiful scenery was! Stunning


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Bogart and a friend's daughter playing.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Here ya go we have lots of snow at least 5 months out of the year. Moose loves the snow!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few:

Paige, Sasha (my keeshond), and Sydney (last winter): 









Paige (last winter):









And then Paige and her buddy, Terryn (last winter)... I think I need to get some updated snow pictures! Enjoy! BJ


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Here are a couple of Brinks in the snow. She loves it.


----------



## Indy (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's our new puppy. She wasn't sure about the cold!


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

All of the pictures are FAB! We want snow!!!!!! Honey has only ever seen it once when she was a pup.............here is a picture..............we would love some snow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here some pics from walks around our house


----------

